# Arancini



## 70chevelle (Feb 4, 2013)

Watching triple D on Saturday, my wife called me in to see this dish.  Simply, it's cooked meatballs, crumbled and then mixed with rissoto and mozzerella cheese.  Once mixed, they get rolled (a little bigger than a golf ball) in seasoned italian bread crumbs and deep fried.  A little fresh marinara and wow.  These things were fantastic.


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2013)

70chevelle said:


> Watching triple D on Saturday, my wife called me in to see this dish. Simply, it's cooked meatballs, crumbled and then mixed with rissoto and mozzerella cheese. Once mixed, they get rolled (a little bigger than a golf ball) in seasoned italian bread crumbs and deep fried. A little fresh marinara and wow. These things were fantastic.


 
Those are a big hit here in Boston. Any self respecting Italian store carries them.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 4, 2013)

Addie said:


> Those are a big hit here in Boston. Any self respecting Italian store carries them.


Funny you should mention this. Was in Boston just this past weekend, and had 'ARANCINI FIORENTINA'  Rice balls stuffed with gorgonzola and spinach  at Salvatore's in the Seaport district, and they were great !!!! ( there was not meat in it, jus the rice, cheese and spinach with a fried bread crumb coating).


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 4, 2013)

They sound delicious! I've never tried them but I would like too. Maybe I should make the myself


----------



## Cerise (Feb 4, 2013)

Another Arancini fan.  I stuff a cube of mozzarella inside, & add prosciutto to the mix.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 4, 2013)

Reading through some recipes, this sounds easily doable at home.  It looks like it would even be easy to make them up one day and cooking them the next.  I may have to try this.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 5, 2013)

I stuffed these with a little leftover ragu of short ribs, along with provolone.


----------



## 70chevelle (Feb 5, 2013)

Silverage - not sure which I'm more impressed with the dish, presentation or photo's????  Fantastic!  

Good to know about about Boston being a hotspot for these.  Brother lives in the area and I get there occasionally. Now I'll be on the hunt.  The other stuffing(s) sound delicious also.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 6, 2013)

SS, they look delicious, great photos too


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2013)

70chevelle said:


> Silverage - not sure which I'm more impressed with the dish, presentation or photo's???? Fantastic!
> 
> Good to know about about Boston being a hotspot for these. Brother lives in the area and I get there occasionally. Now I'll be on the hunt. The other stuffing(s) sound delicious also.


 
Head for the North End or any self respecting Italian Bakery. During festivals and other street events, they have hot carts that sell them.


----------



## Alex-Peter (Feb 6, 2013)

wow this a great photos Silverage thank you so much to share with us this photos


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 6, 2013)

Great photos. Wondering if they can be "oven fried"?


----------



## Addie (Feb 6, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Great photos. Wondering if they can be "oven fried"?


 
I don't see why not. All you are doing is heating up the inside and browning the outside.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 7, 2013)

Just picked up a bag of these at a pasta shop south of Boston.  They were filled with two kinds of mushrooms and 2 cheeses.  Mmmmm...  If you're in the Boston area we found them here: Alfredo Aiello Pasta.


----------



## olmoelisa (May 8, 2013)

My (Italian) grandmother's arancini recipe:
Season the rice with a lot of meat ragout, make a ball with a big piece of mozzarella at the center, bread and fry.
Those arancini are bigger than the Sicilian one, about the size of a real orange.
We call them _Supplì al Telefono_, which means telephone rice balls, because when you eat them the stringy mozzarella seems a phone wire.


----------

